
Scientists Show How to Make an Invisibility Cloak (Sort Of) - shahryc
http://www.nbcnews.com/science/weird-science/scientists-show-you-how-make-invisibility-cloak-sort-n210961
======
yummybear
I've stopped paying notice to articles relating to: Teleportation,
Invisibility, Cures for ilnesses in other species of animals.

~~~
ccozan
Actually, this is a quite cool invention, using the lenses for bending the
light and the effect is quite neat.

Real science this time.

